# Anyone own the new BigFoots yet?



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying about 5 dozen of them once I sell my decoys that I have now. The new paint scheme looks awesome, just wondering if anyone has seen them in person or owns any. How do they look in person? Also, do you guys know any other sites that pictures of the new model BigFoots that are not the factory picture of them? Thanks -Kevin


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought 3 doz last weekend......I like them.

I think the paint scheme is a little different than the older models. Also they have flocked heads. Same head positions (only down side).


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=26608

Open your eyes and read :wink:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

ALERT:

TO ALL WHO DARE POST WITHOUT OPENING THEIR EYES:

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU ALWAYS CHECK WITH h2ofwlr BEFORE POSTING TO MAKE SURE IT IS OKAY!!!!
YOU DON"T WANT TO UPSET THE FORUM GOD! :bowdown:

h2ofwlr...Give it a rest. I don't ever remember anybody having to get your permission to use this forum to ask for others opinions regardless of how many times a topic has appeared.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

I am with you on that one Face!! I have never seen this guy post a positive reply to anything. He just makes everyone else look like an idiot besides himself. It's not just on this site either. Like Face said, "Give it a rest already."
'


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> I'm thinking about buying about 5 dozen of them once I sell my decoys that I have now. The new paint scheme looks awesome, just wondering if anyone has seen them in person or owns any. How do they look in person? Also, do you guys know any other sites that pictures of the new model BigFoots that are not the factory picture of them? Thanks -Kevin


H20 did the right thing, some people dont open things or dont want to read something that has many posts on it. He made it shorter for VarmitKevin just to open the link and read what people said about the new Big Foots and it should give him a idea what people thought of it but now Calef comes on and tells it all? anyways I have not seen the new bigfoots yet. have a great one


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Alright ......Everyones had their chance to voice an opinion. Now let it go.. and lets get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

no dont get any....GET SOME GHG's! Also read the other topic it should help you out on deciding.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I would say both are great decoys, in fact I have both and they look good in the spread. I say get a little of both and then you can decide what you liked the best. good luck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

FACE said:


> ALERT:
> 
> TO ALL WHO DARE POST WITHOUT OPENING THEIR EYES:
> 
> ...


Now thats what I call some funny $hit!!


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

alright guys, apparently I never post any positive replies so I guess I'm sorry for being a curious youth hunter hoping to find answers on a site of great adult hunters. Sorry. Yes I should of opened my eyes, but I guess I'm not really liked here, my doin's. I'm gonna go now, thanks for the help while it was given to me. -Kev


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

uh, dude nobody said anything about you calm down and quit being so sensitive.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> no dont get any....GET SOME GHG's! Also read the other topic it should help you out on deciding.


great idea... especially if you want a bunch of chipped paint, and broken bases.

go with the bigfoots... you'll own them forever with no worries.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

roostbuster said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > no dont get any....GET SOME GHG's! Also read the other topic it should help you out on deciding.
> ...


exactly... who would get GHG over bigfoot? i dont think anyone would... bigfoots are made a LOT tougher and dont like ever break i dont think and you dont need to baby the damn things


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

joebobhunter4 said:


> roostbuster said:
> 
> 
> > WingedShooter7 said:
> ...


I never would because i dont like decoys that look more realistic and actually have motion and more realistic poses. It is BS that you have to buy a product made in china to get to that thoguh..


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> I never would because i dont like decoys that look more realistic and actually have motion and more realistic poses. It is BS that you have to buy a product made in china to get to that thoguh..


my flags have plenty of motion... i'll take shooting 300 canadas a year using unrealistic, non-moving, made in the US, "expensive" decoys that last a lifetime.... over, shooting 300 canadas over dekes that are more realistic, and have motion, yet need to be replaced every other year b/c its made in china. With all my hunts, some have been over strictly BF spreads, strictly GHG spreads, and mixed spreads, the only days where i noticed birds not wanting to work all that well were on the days we had mixed spreads... both decoys will work the birds, its just a matter of one companies decoy lasting 20 years, and the others lasting 2.

one thing avery does do well is they (or should i say the little chinese kids) make a product that looks AWSOME on the shelf at cabela's... but you need to keep in mind, when your looking at them in the store, you are not a goose... you need to be within 2 feet of the decoy to notice all of the detail, but i don't need that, b/c once the geese get within thirty yards of my BF's, they're usually dead.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

never realised GHG chips? Dont own any but comparing them GHG is better looking. Why does everyone need FB's get some damn shells that are 99.99 for 12. The geese dont care whethere they see feet or not? Guides use only shells and have great success. So stop complaning that FB's chip or are to expensive and shut up and get some shells or silo's either way your going to kill geese! :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's no need to get emotional over a decoy guys. GHG vs. Bigfoots - Ford vs. Chevy - etc. etc. Anyone who has owned both decoys will know the pros and cons, many which have been brought up already on this thread and for sure in others.

At the end of the day a guy still has to consider cost, storage, durability, and looks.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> never realised GHG chips? Dont own any but comparing them GHG is better looking. Why does everyone need FB's get some damn shells that are 99.99 for 12. The geese dont care whethere they see feet or not? Guides use only shells and have great success. So stop complaning that FB's chip or are to expensive and shut up and get some shells or silo's either way your going to kill geese! :eyeroll:


they dont care if they see feet... but they sure do like to see the open space under the breast. why do you think having silo's staked high over sheet water works so well?

and guides have great success b/c they PAY for exclusive rights to great fields.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

When I bought Ken W's silos and noticed all the BB holes in them I figured they must work pretty good....and they do!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> never realised GHG chips? Dont own any but comparing them GHG is better looking. Why does everyone need FB's get some damn shells that are 99.99 for 12. The geese dont care whethere they see feet or not? Guides use only shells and have great success. So stop complaning that FB's chip or are to expensive and shut up and get some shells or silo's either way your going to kill geese! :eyeroll:


if you dont own any how can you not REALIZE they dont chip...? that was a really stupid statement and dint make any sense... and yes GHG are good decoys to... but who wants to baby there frickin decoys? and have little carrying cases for them? maybe woman hunters... men get bigfoots and chuck them into there trailer and leave and never have any problems because they are made in america. unlike the GHG whos decoys are made by ***** miniature chinese people.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

joebobhunter4, please read the forum rules.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

Chill


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Shu said:


> When I bought Ken W's silos and noticed all the BB holes in them I figured they must work pretty good....and they do!


No wonder his kill count is so good!! :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

lol i was just joking up there but if they like seeing space beetween the breasts put the shells on motion stakes and bring them up a bit :beer:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> lol i was just joking up there but if they like seeing space beetween the breasts put the shells on motion stakes and bring them up a bit :beer:


not a bad idea if you didn't end up with a 90 deg. edge between the decoy and the ground. there are very few squared off corners and straight lines in nature.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

true but thats why you find the universal point of balance lol


----------

